# Practice Session With A Rotating Head Shooter



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Trying a double match light with " Wingshooters" new rotating head shooter.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Looks like that frame is working well for you. 2 matches in a series is frustrating....it's amazing how many times the back one is hit and the front one never moves. But it sure is a cool shot.

Keep after it....soon you will be adding another match.

Todd


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting, TF. You were so close! Glad to see you back on form with slingshots. Your wrist must be better.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Very nice shooting! It's so much fun shooting in peace. Let's the stress out!


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm still trying to figure out how you can manage to hit those little match heads to start with let alone light it - LOL amazing


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Great shooting ..as you always do my friend..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

nice shot TF


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

yes !

cheers


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Your wrist is okay again, top shooting as always :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Glad to see your healed up, and back to shooting your slingshots! Feels great doesn't it? Awesome shooting, as usual!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you guys for the kind words and support !


----------

